# A6 Belly Protection



## cfree5119 (Dec 18, 2009)

Is the cover that protects the oil pan and underside of the front of the car absolutely necessary? I know it keeps rocks and what not from damaging the underside of the car but will it hurt not having one?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: A6 Belly Protection (cfree5119)*

It's mainly for aerodynamics. That and it does keep road grim off the engine. Mine is off right now because the PO had hacked it to make oil changes easier, and I then went and destroyed it on a mountain pass I should not have been driving the A6 on!







I do have a used one lined up to replace it. I just have not had the time to pick it up yet.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: A6 Belly Protection (cfree5119)*

Hey cfree
It also serves as a sound absorber as far as i've read. Basically keeping the sound in the engine compartment and not bouncing of the road surface and back into the cab.
I bought one for my A4 and I found the car to be quite a bit quiter. That said, the C5 uses regular fuel injection so it is quiter that the FSI motor so it would probably make less of a difference. 
I try to keep mine on and in tack to keep all the road crap off the motor though. Depending on where you live this might not be an issue, but the salt and sand of winter eats metal here in New England.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

